# Variegated Japanese Maples



## Elmore (Jul 23, 2004)

Here are some photos of Acer palmatum 'Ao kazashi'. It makes a small tree of about 13'. I presently only have this one that I grafted from scion obtained from a collector in Atlanta in August 2002. As it grows I will be producing more as it seems to hang in there in the heat and humidity of the southeastern U.S. As with most variegated Japanese Maples I am sure that it requires adequate shade, especially in the afternoon.
'Ao kanzashi 6-9-03 
'Ao kanzashi' 7-6-04


----------



## Elmore (Jul 23, 2004)

*Acer palmatum 'Asahi zuru'*

Here are a couple of photos of Acer palmatum 'Asahi zuru'.
'Asahi zuru' 6-9-03 
'Asahi zuru' 7-6-04


----------



## Elmore (Jul 23, 2004)

*Acer palmatum 'Beni schichihenge'*

Here is Acer palmatum 'Beni schichihenge'. Leaves on 4-14-04
'Beni schichihenge' 4-14-04 and on 7-6-04
'Beni schichihenge' 7-6-04


----------



## Elmore (Jul 29, 2004)

*Acer palmatum 'Butterfly'*

This is Acer palmatum 'Butterfly'. This plant forms a narrow, bushy tree or shrub to 5-6m high. It seems to be able to tolerate more exposure to direct sunlight than many other variegates.

'Butterfly' 7-6-04


----------



## Elmore (Jul 29, 2004)

*Acer palmatum'Higasa yama'*

This is another variegated Japanese Maple named 'Higasa yama'. Acer palmatum 'Higasa yama forms a narrow upright tree, 7-8m tall. Like 'Butterfly' it too seems to tolerate sunlight better than many other variegated forms.
'Higasa yama' 4-14-04


----------



## rumination (Jul 29, 2004)

That Higasa Yama looks like a nice one.

What do you think, Elmore, would Japanese maples grow well in Hawaii? I don't think I've seen any here.


----------



## Elmore (Jul 29, 2004)

*Growing Japanese Maples while surfing*



> _Originally posted by rumination _
> *That Higasa Yama looks like a nice one.
> 
> What do you think, Elmore, would Japanese maples grow well in Hawaii? I don't think I've seen any here. *


 
Sure... in a refrigerator haha. In Hawaii I think the best bet would be to develop a variegated strain of hemp.


----------



## Elmore (Jul 29, 2004)

*Acer palmatum 'Sagara nishiki'*

Here are images of Acer palmatum 'Sagara nishiki'. 'Sagara nishiki' is a small shrub or tree to 2-3m high. It requires some shade. It brightens a dark, shady area of the landscape with it's hoshi fu. Hoshi fu is what this type of variegation is called. It means "star like".
'Sagara nishiki' 5-7-04 
'Sagara nishiki' 5-07-04 
'Sagara nishiki' 7-6-04


----------



## Elmore (Jul 29, 2004)

*Hoshi fu after hours*

Here are two photos of Acer palmatum 'Sagara nishiki' made at night. It looks like someone painted it with "Dayglow" paint.
'Sagara nishiki' at night July 1, 2004 
'Sagara nishiki' after hours 7-1-04


----------



## Elmore (Jul 30, 2004)

*Acer palmatum 'Ukigumo'*

Here is Acer palmatum 'Ukigumo'. The name means "floating clouds". It has an unusual dusting of variegation. Early in spring it can show subtle tones of pink infused with the cream. Sometimes the entire tree can appear white. I believe that I have the tree, planted in the landscape (2nd pic), in too much shade. I will thin out some of the smaller oaks and I believe that it will color up better. Texts call for a shade requirement on this cultivar but I believe that it will tolerate more exposure than some other variegates, although not as much as 'Butterfly' or 'Higasa yama'. The first picture is of a small grafted plant in a 2g container. Photo made 4-16-03. The second photo is of a rooted plant that came from Wright's Nursery in Canby, OR.. Photo made 5-7-04. 'Ukigumo' is said to make a tall shrub about 3m tall. This cultivar is fairly slow growing so I therefore think that it should be grafted onto vigorous under stock. 
'Ukigumo' 4-16-03
'Ukigumo' 5-7-04


----------



## Elmore (Jul 30, 2004)

*'Ukigumo' and more*

Here are a two more shots of Acer palmatum 'Ukigumo' made 4-18-04. Notice the fine details on this tree.
'Ukigumo' 4-18-04
'Ukigumo' 4-18-2004


----------



## Elmore (Aug 2, 2004)

*Acer palmatum 'Karasu gawa'*

Here is Acer palmatum 'Karasu gawa'. This is another rooted plant from the defunct Wrights Nursery in Oregon. It spent a few years in a container before I planted it into the landscape. It has been in the ground for about five years. Each season I would observe it for variegation and each season found very little. A few leaves here and there with just a little variegation. This season it has finally shown a pretty fair amount of variegation. Hopefully it will perform better throughout the coming years. It is compared to 'Asahi zuru' and 'Oridono nishiki' but with more spectacular new growth. It is described as not a vigorous grower but mine seems moderately vigorous in it's growth at about 5' x 4' in it's heavily shaded location.
'Karasu gawa' 5-7-04 
'Karasu gawa' 7-6-04 
'Karasu gawa'


----------



## Elmore (Aug 3, 2004)

*Acer palmatum 'Oridono nishiki'*

This is Acer palmatum 'Oridono nishki' formerly 'Orido nishiki'. It is considered one of the best and most reliable variegates. In spring new growth exhibits a combination of pink, cream and white variegation. As the season proceeds the pink variegation fades to cream or white. Overall the medium sized leaves are a dark and shiny green. The bark on young twigs and branches show striations of pink/cream color, like pulled taffy.In fall it colors a dark red. Young wood also takes on this dark red in fall. The name 'Oridono nishiki' means "the rich-colored fabric of the master". It is a vigorous and relatively fast growing Japanese Maple. Although it requires some shade it does well in the heat and humidity indigenous to the Southeastern United States. It makes an upright, round crowned tree to 5-6m in 15-20 years.
Acer palmatum 'Oridono nishiki' 7-6-04
'Oridono nishiki' 7-6-04 
A.p.'Oridono nishiki' spring variegation 4-16-03
'Oridono nishiki' spring variegation 
3g 'Oridono nishiki' on a wet night 5-30-02
'Oridono nishiki' 3g 5-30-02


----------



## John Stewart (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey 
Great variety, I have a
lot of clients that love Jap Maples
Will pass it on 
Thanks
John
P.S
Try putting these pics in a attachment instead of a direct post
Little hard to follow even with high speed


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 18, 2004)

great pics Elmore your turning me more and more into a maple fan


----------



## Elmore (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLACOSTA _
> *great pics Elmore your turning me more and more into a maple fan  *


Good. I could hook you up. Come on over. We'll make you a governor or something.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 20, 2004)

if i start up a nursery overhere i think i will specialise in a species i realy like ..so far its a toss between pines,,quercus,hummm and a ton of others   p.s governor sounds great..i could pass a few govermant tree planting schemes your way


----------



## Elmore (Aug 27, 2004)

*Variegated Seedling*

Here is a plant that I discovered in a bunch of Acer palmatum under stock that I ordered in from a source in Oregon. In bumping them up I noticed just a little bit of variegation on this one so I set it aside. It is in a trade gallon now but I need to either shift it again or find a little niche in the yard for it to prosper. It appears to produce a good amount of variegated leaves and I will enjoy cloning it.
Variegated seedling 7-6-04 
Varirgated seedling 7-1-04


----------



## fmueller (Aug 27, 2004)

Would any of these grow in zone 4 in a forest understory?


----------



## Elmore (Aug 27, 2004)

*Hardiness*

Acer palmatums are rated zone 5 and 6 to 8, according to Dirr. Acer japonicums are said to be hardier although here they leaf out earlier and are subject to spring frost damage. Acer pseudosieboldianum is a related species that will do in zone 4. A friend of mine in zone 5 says that she is working on some super hardy palmatums. I'm looking for heat tolerant strains.


----------



## Elmore (Nov 10, 2004)

*Acer palmatum 'Peaches and Cream'*

Here is a young Acer palmatum 'Peaches and Cream', grafted in the summer of 2002. The picture was made in April 2004. This Australian introduction makes a small tree or shrub about 10' tall. It is grouped among the variegated Acer palmatum cultivars but I would go further and classify it as a reticulated form.
Definition: [adj] resembling or forming a network; "the reticulate veins of a leaf"; "a reticulated highway system"
'Peaches and Cream' 4-14-04


----------

